# 190 Visa EOI - 2017



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

arty::wof:


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

*Subscale 190 - What is the Chance?*

Dear All,

I'm willing to submit EOI for Subscale 190, ANZSC 263111
My Points should be as the following:
- Age 36: 25 Points
- BA in Education(Non-ICT) : 15 Points
- RPL + 14 Years of experience in IT: 10 Points
- IELTS 7: 10 Points
- Partner: 5 Points

== Total is 65 Points ==

My Questions are:
- Did I make a correct Points Calculation?
- What is my Chance to get State Nomination?

Regards, And best wishes for every one.
M. Ismael


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

Any one can advice?


----------



## BaazzZ (Dec 29, 2016)

hello friend

is your partner have any skill? if she or he havnt any skill under australia skill select basis, you cant calculate point on behalf of her or his.

thanks



koko_drs said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm willing to submit EOI for Subscale 190, ANZSC 263111
> My Points should be as the following:
> ...


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello my friend, my wife is 29 years old, Bachelor degree in Social Work - ANZSC 272511 and this occupation existing in the SOL and CSOL also.

Do you think We can make it with 65 points only?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

koko_drs said:


> Hello my friend, my wife is 29 years old, Bachelor degree in Social Work - ANZSC 272511 and this occupation existing in the SOL and CSOL also.
> 
> Do you think We can make it with 65 points only?


If your wife can appear in IELTS and have listed occupation then yes definitely you will get additional score.


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

Dear All,
I still need to know .... If score is 65 ... is it enough to get an ITA?
Subscale 190


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Yes, you will get an invite for sure with 65 points.



koko_drs said:


> Dear All,
> I still need to know .... If score is 65 ... is it enough to get an ITA?
> Subscale 190


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Yes, you will get an invite for sure with 65 points.


Thank very much bro


----------



## maxvincy (Dec 30, 2016)

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI for Victoria Visa Subclass: 190| ANZSCO: 233914 ? Engineering Technologist | EOI: 14/Dec/2016(60 + 5 SS Pts).

What are the chances of getting invited.

Previously I applied for NSW with 55 + 5 SS pts in March 2016, but never received a call.


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

koko_drs said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm willing to submit EOI for Subscale 190, ANZSC 263111
> My Points should be as the following:
> ...


your total points if you applying for 190 is 70 points hence the state adds additional 5 points for you as well... 
Anyway your wife have to obtain suitable skill assessment from relevant assessing authority and achieve at least 6 in IELTS to get 5 points from the partner .... 
Good luck


----------



## Milind1011 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Everyone, i have just joined this forum as i am looking for some help and suggestions.

i have been in Sydney since June 2016 and recently completed PTE Academic with Overall score of 76.

Now i want to apply for EOI as i am done with both ACS/PTE,where they specified my experience from Jan 2013,i think i am more suitable for 190 Subclass visa (65 points including State sponsored points) than 189(60 points only) .

So i spoke to a consultancy and they are charging about 60000 INR, close to 1200 AUD. So i have few questions now :-

1) Why cant i login to skillselect and fill the EOI form.. which i did by some Help on 65 points for NSW state sponsorship. is there anything different that they will do other than what i did??? 

2) So what is going to happen next.?? On 65 points,when can i expect some response and what will be the upcoming stages including the charges...?? 

My details :----

ACS exp - 3+ yrs with Bachelor in Computer Engineering 
PTE - 76
Age - less than 32.
Job code - software engineer - 261313

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I've Submitted my EOI - 190 and selected 'Any State' as the option.

As all other states looks closed for the moment, only NSW seems to be inviting these days.

My case :
ANZCO Code : 261112 (System Analyst)
190 EOI points : 65 + 5 (State Nomination) = 70
Effective date of EOI : 19th Jan 2017

Please help to provide your suggestion on below :
1. If 70 points are good enough and When can I expect the invitation ??

2. Should I update the EOI to open for only 'NSW' instead of 'Any State'. i.e does it make a difference ??


Please help !!


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
Im pretty much sure about the work experience before education is not counted. But one of my friend an IT graduate is teacher of computer science for 10 years but had done bachelor of education just this year. He did this because some consultant said to him he can apply as teacher with all previous experience n just needs degree of education.
Anyone who came across this?


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello guys
I filed EOI for 251312 on 29th Jan and got invite from NSW..now i have to accept in 14 days with fees. I already gave my employment and educational docs..what else doc i need to provide with in 14 days for NSW?

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## tejas_dave30 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,

Can you provide your point details please with timeline ?


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you provide your point details please with timeline ?


Well
I filed EOI on 29th Jan for NSW..my agent told me that i have got invite to acknowledge in 14 days..after that approval qill come. My points were
10 exp
30 age
15 education
5 State sponsorship


Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mbtanoli said:


> Hello guys
> I filed EOI for 251312 on 29th Jan and got invite from NSW..now i have to accept in 14 days with fees. I already gave my employment and educational docs..what else doc i need to provide with in 14 days for NSW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


Dear,
They should have provide you a list of required documents, also please inquire form CO what they want clearly time is short my friend.
Can you tell your points breakup..?


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear,
> They should have provide you a list of required documents, also please inquire form CO what they want clearly time is short my friend.
> Can you tell your points breakup..?


My points were
10 exp
30 age
15 education
5 State sponsorship

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I believe you have received an invite from NSW and you are applying for NSW state nomination application at the moment. Please refer the link below for required documents :

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

Hope this helps !!




Mbtanoli said:


> Hello guys
> I filed EOI for 251312 on 29th Jan and got invite from NSW..now i have to accept in 14 days with fees. I already gave my employment and educational docs..what else doc i need to provide with in 14 days for NSW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

GUYS I AM SUBMITTING EOI FOR 190NSW FOR ANALYST PROGRAMMMER. I HAVE A DOUBT REGARDING MY EMPOLYEMENET DETAILS .

MY EMPLOYEMENT DETAILS ARE 
ASSOCIATE SOFTWARE ENGINEER 06/2010-06/2011
SOFTWATER ENGINEER 07/2011-06/2013
ANALYST PROGRAMMER 07/2013-06/2015
TECHNOLOGY LEAD 07/2015-CURRENTLY.

aS PER ACS SKILL ASSESMENT EMPLOYEMENT AFTER 06/2014 IS EQUATE TO WORK AT APPROPRIATE SKILL LEVEL AND RELEVANT TO 261311 OF ANZSCO CODE.

as per dibp in eoi For Points Tested visas:
By selecting ‘yes’ to this question the client will be awarded points as the client is claiming this skilled employment is related to their nominated occupation, or is closely related.

Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skill level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be ‘closely related’ to the nominated occupation must be:
in the same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group, or
consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway.
Generally, all unit groups are at one skill level. For example, if an applicant’s nominated occupation is Analyst Programmer (261311) the applicant can include skilled employment in occupations within the same unit group even if the occupation is not on the same skilled occupation list, for the purpose of points.

Skilled employment may also include career advancement and would usually take the form of promotion to a senior role or higher level that relates to their field of expertise and incorporates greater responsibility. For example - Over a 10 year period an accountant or engineer may advance in their career to a chief accountant or chief engineer or a chief executive officer. This type of career advancement may occur outside of the 4 digit ANZSCO unit group but can be considered to be closely related where it follows a well-established path for career advancement.

so in my eoi should i enter employemenr before 06/2014 as relevant or irrelevant.

please advice


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> GUYS I AM SUBMITTING EOI FOR 190NSW FOR ANALYST PROGRAMMMER. I HAVE A DOUBT REGARDING MY EMPOLYEMENET DETAILS .
> 
> MY EMPLOYEMENT DETAILS ARE
> ASSOCIATE SOFTWARE ENGINEER 06/2010-06/2011
> ...


Employment on and after 07/2014 -- relevant
Employment on or before 06/2014 --irrelevant.

Hope that answered your question.


----------



## mjagman (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi , 

My points are 65 in VISA 190 with ANZSCO 261112 and applied for NSW this January . I still not received the invite. Should I wait for invitation ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

hi

I am planning to apply for state sponsorship. My husband is currently in USA and my 2 sons and I are in India. 

My doubt is since my husband is in USA, I read in a thread earlier that the visa grant process would be delayed if the spouse is not in the same place for medicals and PCC. Is it true?

Is it advisable for me to apply the visa only for my kids and then once i settle in Australia, I can apply for my spouse.

Do you have any idea if the migration charges would be more if the immigration for the spouse is done at a later date?

In EOI there is a question " Will the spouse emigrate on a later date"? Do they mean during this immigration process or later once i settle in Australia?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mrrakesh07 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Mate, have you got your invite?


----------



## mrrakesh07 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've Submitted my EOI - 190 and selected 'Any State' as the option.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, Have you got your invite?


----------

